

No H-1B left so what? - sylvainkalache
http://www.slideshare.net/techmeabroad/no-h1b-left-so-what-48395973

======
melling
* Unemployment is at 5.5%

* Many hi-tech jobs go unfilled

* There's a huge fight to raise the minimum raise to $15 an hour because the gap between the rich and poor is increasing.

* We import 100,000 people every year because there aren't enough Americans for those well-paying jobs.

I'm not an economist but since we exported many well paying manufacturing
jobs, and no one should be planning a career working at a minimum wage job,
shouldn't we try harder to train Americans some of these people for these hi-
tech jobs?

~~~
jleyank
"We import 100,000 people every year because there aren't enough Americans for
those well-paying jobs."

Err, no. We import 100K people because there aren't enough people in the
correct age, wage and power cohorts. Some of them, probably, are also sent
back after a few years post-training.

A quick search reveals the 2014 unemployment rate for chemists was 9%, down
from 12-14% in earlier years. These are ACS members, which probably skews
towards advanced degrees as they're the ones who'll maintain membership.
Pharma continues to downsize and offshore, and academic hiring is no better.

It's reaching, or past, the point where "good people" should look elsewhere
than in the sciences. Yeah, you CAN cure cancer, but it's way more BS than it
used to be and you'll get to know moving companies on a first-name basis.

